# Rules for Understanding the Ten Commandments



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2008)

For comparison:

Richard Greenham, _A Short Forme of Catechising_ (1599 ed.):



> _Are there not some rules which serve for the better understanding of every one of the Commandements?_
> 
> Yea, there be foure which have special uses.
> 
> ...



Westminster Larger Catechism:



> Q99: What rules are to be observed for the right understanding of the ten commandments?
> 
> A99: For the right understanding of the ten commandments, these rules are to be observed:
> 
> ...


----------



## HokieAirman (Nov 5, 2008)

Andrew, it's simply providential that you make this post. I have a question about #s 3 & 5. I wonder if I should begin another post. I think I will.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2008)

HokieAirman said:


> Andrew, it's simply providential that you make this post. I have a question about #s 3 & 5. I wonder if I should begin another post. I think I will.



Blessings, brother!


----------

